# Wiener (Karussell-)Geschichten



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2015)

Lesenswert!
http://verhandlung.blogspot.co.at/


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2016)

mir ist das heute wieder in die Hände gefallen...

http://www.casino-nachrichten.com/1783/gluecksspielbetrueger-in-wien-freigesprochen



> Die Verteidigung verweist die Schadenssummen von 191,37 Millionen Euros in das Reich der Phantasie und sieht in der Luck 24 nur den Vermittler, der unschuldig zum Handkuss kommt. Man konnte ja nicht wissen, dass unter den Auftraggebern auch schwarze Schafe waren und sie verweist sogar auf die Anklage, in der nicht mehr von einem Riesen-Netzwerk und mafiöser Struktur die Rede ist. Die Gesellschaft soll lediglich für verschiedene Auftraggeber, dessen Produkte vertrieben wurden, die gesamte Abwicklung übernommen haben und war auch als Payment Dienstleister für die Einziehung der Gelder verantwortlich. In einem ersten Prozess wurden die beiden, noch nicht rechtskräftig, vom Lotto Betrug freigesprochen und nun geht es vermutlich in die 2. Runde.


----------



## wrdlbrmpft (5 März 2016)

Der Bericht ist aber sehr alt.....wie siehts denn mittlerweile aus? Sind die beiden wenigstens noch in Haft?
Ich kann mich an das Gejammere erinnern, als sie einfuhren. Vor allem der Pube mit den Ellenbogenschonern machte einen Radau, dass sämtliche rammeligen Kater des Bezirks freiwillig auswanderten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2016)

hi wrdlbrmpft, mir ist das nur wieder in die Hände gefallen, da ich einen kleinen Rückfall hatte in anderer Sache. Hast Du sicher auch gelesen. Auweiakärtchen


----------



## wrdlbrmpft (6 März 2016)

Hi AkaAka  nein ich habe leider nix mitgekriegt. Bin zu sehr mit anderem beschäftigt. Aber M. und der andere Kleine stehen bei mir immernoch ganz oben auf der Liste!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2016)

M? KM? und liest Du wirklich keine Zeitung? Ich zweifle erheblich......


----------

